# Touren am Lago Maggiore



## thory (19. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin über Pfingsten für 2 Wochen am Logo Maggiore und zwar auf dem Zeltplatz bei Feriolo an der Mündung des Toce.
Hier suche ich nette Biketouren und zwar sowohl für "XC" aber auch Freeride touren. Ideal sind in der Nähe gelegenene Touren, die kein Auto benötigen. Sollte es eine Seilbahn dort geben, die bikes mitnimmt wäre fein - ist aber nicht nötig. Ich habe unter GPS-info ein paar touren gefunden, die sind aber recht weit nördlich und benötigen Autotransfer. 

Wer hat Tips für den Lago Maggiore im allgemeinen und die Gegend um Feriolo im Beseonderemn?

Gruss


----------



## thory (21. April 2006)

...hat denn keiner einen Tip für mich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen B. (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo thory, ich war letzten September in Cannobio auf einem Campingplatz.
Ich hatte ebenfalls Probleme, Informationen über MTB-Touren zu erlangen.
Meistens bin ich auf Asphalt nach oben gefahren, und dann über Wanderwege abgefahren. Oft habe ich mich verfahren oder konnte wieder zurückschieben, weil der Wanderweg zum reinen Geröllweg wurde. 
Leider ist es mir bislang nicht gelungen, Literatur über MTB-Touren  zu finden.
Solltest Du einen Tip haben, wäre es nett, wenn Du ihn mir weiter gibst.

Südlich von Feriolo , kurz vor Stresa, also in Deiner Nähe, gibt es eine Bergbahn zum Mottarione.In irgendeiner Homepage habe ich gelesen, daß die Bahn Räder transportiert und dort auch Downhills ausgewiesen sind. Etwas nördlich von Fondotoce befindet sich das "Val Grande" mit dem höchsten Berg, dem "Monte Zeda". Ich gab letztes Jahr den Suchbegriff "M.Zeda" ein und gelangte auf eine Homepage in der ein MTB-Fahrer dort hin fuhr und die Fahrt mit sensationellen Bildern untermalte. Leider habe mich ich letztes Jahr in starker Bewölkung wieder mal verfahren. Leider konnte ich Dir sicher kaum helfen. Sollte ich noch einige interessante Links oder Informationen über Touren finden, werde ich sie posten. Wäre nett, wenn Du mir ebenfalls Informationen senden würdest.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## nimmersatt (20. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat denn keiner einen Tip für mich???



ah, noch ists nicht zu spät

frag mal den Alfio, schaut hier auch gelegentlich mal vorbei...
http://www.extrememtb.ch/

Zeda ist sehr schön, aber nicht ganz ohne...( zumindest vom See weg)


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2006)

Sieht aus wie eine Straße, aber es fällt einem das Gebiß raus.

Alfio hat auf seiner Seite auch eine sehr schöne Kurztour (auch für Anfänger, bin ich mit meiner Schwester geradelt) bei Ghiffa, kurze steile Trails in einem felsigen Waldstück, beschrieben. Nett aber leider zu kurz (1-2h). 

Auf den Mottarone kann man einfach hochradeln (Asphalt/Trail). Die Seilbahn nimmt meines Wissens keine Radler mit, aber man kann ja fragen. Der direkte Weg runter war mir als nicht-Freerider zu heftig.
Die GELATERIA K2 in Stresa (etwas weiter hinten im Ort) ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## nimmersatt (20. Mai 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie eine Straße, aber es fällt einem das Gebiß raus.
> 
> ...



also mir hat von dem Gehoppel und Gerippse bergauf eigentlich hauptsächlich der A.rsch wehgetan  
bis in die Scharte unten rechts problemlos, der Rest ist zeitweise extrem grob geröllig, Fully angenehm

von unten






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## wicht (20. Mai 2006)

Habe auch Fotos vom "Strassencharakter" zum Mte Zeda gefunden.


----------



## Jürgen B. (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo, erst mal Danke für Eure Mühe.
Wie gesagt, letztes Jahr fuhr ich in Richtung Monte Zeda von Cannero aus eine steile kleine öffentliche Straße Hoch. Oben hat es sich dann zugezogen und ich fuhr irgedwie falsch in den Wald. Wegen Wetterwechsel hatte ich dann abgebrochen.
Mich würde interessieren, wo etwa ihr von der Straße ins Gelände gefahren seid. Eine Kompass-Wanderkarte habe ich vor mir. Wo läßt sich am besten ins Gelände einsteigen ? Ein Fully hab ich.


----------



## Jürgen B. (21. Mai 2006)

Der Tip mit Alfio's Seite war sehr hilfreich. Ist jemand schon mal den Mte. Cimetta gefahren. Der hört sich für mich interessant an?


----------



## chantre72 (25. Mai 2006)

Jürgen B. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tip mit Alfio's Seite war sehr hilfreich. Ist jemand schon mal den Mte. Cimetta gefahren. Der hört sich für mich interessant an?



Die Cimetta Tour ist einfach genial. Hoch geht's auf Asphalt und runter auf einem sehr schönen Trail, der aber nicht zu schwierig ist. Die Aussicht auf dem Gipfel ist genial  

Du solltest nicht versäumen eine Polenta mit Gorgonzola im "Stallone" zu genießen!!!


----------



## dinosaur (25. Mai 2006)

chantre72 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cimetta Tour ist einfach genial. Hoch geht's auf Asphalt und runter auf einem sehr schönen Trail, der aber nicht zu schwierig ist. Die Aussicht auf dem Gipfel ist genial


 Kann ich nur bestätigen!

dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NSU-fr (25. Mai 2006)

www.singletrailmap.ch  (Nr. 16 Ticino Sotto Ceneri) 

Rund um den M. Tamaro (mit Shuttle) gibts einiges 

Beim www.ticino-tourism.ch gibts (gabs auch als pdf) ein Heftchen mit einigen (m. E. rel. guten) Tourenbeschreibungen im Tessin


----------



## thory (25. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute - ich glaube es nicht! Der Thread lebt ja wieder und es kommen infos! Hatte den schon abgeschrieben. Vielen Dank!   
Die Bilder sind super und Gehoppel halten wir 2 ( meine Rad und ich) schon aus - solange das Rad unter mir ist und nicht umgekehrt  

Ich werde mit Eure Infos zu Gemüte führen und evtl noch mal nachfragen. Nach den 2 Wochen gibts natürlich Infos und Bilder!


----------



## Jürgen B. (26. Mai 2006)

Na dann werd ich auf alle Fälle den Mte. Cimetta fahren. Den Mte. Tamaro und den Mte. Mottaione werde ich auch fahren. Ob ich die Seilbahn nutze , sehe ich , wenn ich dort bin. Ich bin vom 19. Juni bis 30 Juni in Canobbio auf dem Campingplatz Riviera, den ich sehr empfehlen kann (ich war bereits letzten September dort). Ich hoffe, ich verfahre mich nicht so oft wie letzten Herbst. Da bin ich nur im näheren Bereich von Canobbio gewesen. Schließlich bin ich nur noch Asphaltstraße hoch und Wanderweg runter gefahren. Beim Fahren habe ich allerdings oft fast gestanden wegen der Natursteintreppen , die eigentlich nur Fußgänger nutzen können. Ich denke, bei den drei besagten Bergen , zu denen ich vielleicht mit dem Auto fahre, werde ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen machen. Ich habe Kompasskarten dabei.

Da fällt mir gerade noch eine Frage ein, nimmt die Fähre in Canobbio eigentlich auch Räder mit ?

Danke noch für die Tips. Das Forum ist wirklich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2006)

Jürgen B. schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich bin vom 19. Juni bis 30 Juni ...



Ich bin bis 17.6. oder 18.6. da - wird wohl nicht mehr für einen Erfahrungsaustausch reichen? Jedenfalls werde ich Bilder und GPS tracks mitbringen.

Gruss


----------



## dinosaur (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
die Tour am Mte Tamaro ist spitze; ich hab allerdings doch die Seilbahn zuhilfe genommen, da wir schon die Anfahrt von Ascona hatten und ich meinen Sohn und seinen Freund im Schlepptau hatte - und die jungen Leute quälen sich ja nicht so gerne 
Von der Bergstation zum Gipfel hat man dann ja auch noch ein Stück zum Schwitzen  Die Aussicht von oben ist sehr schön, die folgende Abfahrt (wir sind zunächst Richtung Lugano gefahren) ist super 
Tourenvorschläge für diese Gegend findet man auch im Sonderheft "ticino" der schweizer MB-Zeitschrift move / jetzt ride (http://www.ride.ch/)
Ciao
dino


----------



## Jürgen B. (27. Mai 2006)

Schade , daß es keine Überschneidung von einigen Tagen gibt. Aber vielleicht kann ich ja mal wenigstens im Urlaub ein Internetcafe aufsuchen und nach deinen Bildern in der Galerie sehen.

Tamaro wird von mir auf jeden Fall gefahren.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Cantre72,

bin die erste Pfingstwoche auch am Lago Maggiore.

Den Cimetta habe ich gefunden (war auch schon mal vor drei/vier Jahren mit Bike oben) aber wo ist der Trail für die Abfahrt??
Bitte in Karte einzeichnen (folgt per PM).

Hallo Thory,

wenn Interesse besteht könnten wir ja zusammen eine Tour machen, ich bin mit Familie im Maggiatal (Zeltplatz Piccolo Paradiso).
Bei Interesse Handynummer über PM.

Grüsse ins veregnete Old Germany


----------



## NSU-fr (30. Mai 2006)

hatte am WE das Glück, bei bestem Wetter 3 kleine Ausfahrten im Tessin machen zu dürfen, war alles sehr bekömmlich, besonders zu empfehlen ist die Tour über die Cap. Tamaro-Bassa Indemini-AlpeTricolore (o.ä.)-Richtung Arioso-Torricella...aber über diesen Weg müßten schon Unmengen in diesem "Was-ist-der-schönste-Trail-thread" geschrieben worden sein...muss ich gleich mal schaun


----------



## powderJO (1. Juni 2006)

hier gibts ein paar touren als pdf. 

http://www.ticino-tourism.ch/15/common_details.jsp?id=79945


einfach auf lago maggiore e valli klicken


----------



## merkt_p (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

wieder zurück und immer noch ein lächeln auf dem Gesicht, war einfach klasse.
Bin zwar nur zwei Touren gefahren (die Familie hat auf die Verinbarung mit Klettern gepocht) aber die waren klasse.

Die erste Tour über den Cimetta (danke noch mal an Chantre72) und als zweites die Runde über Ronco und rüber nach Rasa.

Nächstes mal nehme ich wieder das Rad mit, kletter kann ich in der fränkischen auch.


Gruß Martin


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2006)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wieder zurück und immer noch ein lächeln auf dem Gesicht, war einfach klasse.
> Bin zwar nur zwei Touren gefahren aber die waren klasse.
> Die erste Tour über den Cimetta (danke noch mal an Chantre72) und als zweites die Runde über Ronco und rüber nach Rasa.
> Gruß Martin



Die Abfahrt nach Rasa hat mir auch immer gut gefallen,
wirklich eine schöne Tour.


----------



## thory (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
vom Lago Maggiore zurück möchte ich hier einige Touren vorstellen.

a.) Mottarone: die Seilbahn beginnt in Stresa und nimmt Räder mit. An der Berg- /Talstation ist auch ein Bikeverleih. Die Abfahrt über den Sentiero L1 ist ein schneller Trail, erdboden. Technisch eher leicht, aber steil - so Mutproben character. 3 Fotos davon in meiner Gallerie

b.) Cima Tre Croci - ein Gipfelkreuz wenn auch kein Gipfel. Dafür super Aussicht in 1870m Höhe. Lange Asphaltauffahrt über eine Teerstraße, dann steile, grobe Schotterstraße und bald nach der Alm ist dann Tragen angesagt. Abfahrt vom Gipfelkreuz möglich, charackter: steil und verblockt mit viel Wiese. Fotos seht ihr hier

c.) Monte Zeda: von Verbania / Fondotoce aus lange Tour erst über Straßen, kleine Bergstrassen, dann Forstweg bis zum Passo Folunga (ca. 1350hm) Dann zieht eine alte, sehr grobe Militästraße auf ca. 1700, dann geht es auf einem Pfad bis auf etwa 1800m. Ab hier geht es in leichter Blockkletterei auf den Gipfel ca.2150m). Abfahrt möglich erst Richtung Süden (aber ziemlich heavy, ich habe mindestens die Hälfte geschoben) bis man in knapp 2000m Höhe auf einen wüsten, halb verfallenen Weg kommt, der einen zurück zu diesem Punkt in ca. 1800m Höhe bringt, wo der eigentliche Gipfelaufstieg begann.

Zur weiteren Abfahrt haben wir erst die Militästraße ("=geschüttelt - nicht gerührt") und im letzten Stück dann den gut fahrbaren Wanderpfad zurück zum Passo Folunga gewählt.
Ab dem Passo Folunga sind wir dann auf den kleinen Pfad Richtung Süden abgebogen, der teilweise schon recht zugewachsen, über Weidegebiete zu halbverfallenen Gebäuden führte. Die spannende trailabfahrt endete erst in etwa 650h Höhe. Fotos gibts in diesem Album

d.) Monte Rosso: der Haustrial um von Verbania zurück nach Fondotoce zu kommen. Schöner und durchaus knackiger Pfad: Foto.

e.) Pian Callavone war auch wieder eine Traumtour in die Einsamkeit der Bergwelt um den Lago Maggiore. Zuerst eine ewige Auffahrt über ein Asphaltsträßchen, an einem Parkplatz ist dann die Leichtigkeit des Bergradlerseins zu Ende. Steil aber noch fahrbar geht es zu ein paar Häusern. Dann ist bis zum Rifugio tragen und knechten angesagt. Die letzten Meter zum Pian Cavallone sind wieder fahrbar. Es folgt eine traumhafte, lange, im oberen Teil auch schweirige Single Trail Abfahrt. Fotos sind hier und natürlich auch weitere


Es ist mir klar, dass durch diese Beschreibungen eher Appetitanreger als nachvollziehbare Tourenbeschreibungen sind. Bei Interesse kann ich mehr Details, auch GPS Tracks zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruss


----------



## cbr (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

es gab ja schon ein paar gute Tips und die Singletrailmap hab ich mir schonmal bestellt.
Ich werde demnächst am italienischen Teil in Tronzano sein. Hat dort schon jemand Tourenerfahrung gemacht? Wenns geht technisch nicht allzu heftig, unsere alpinen Erfahrungen sind noch sehr gering.

Vielen Dank schonmal 
CBR


----------



## burkitouri (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Sommer 2009 in dem Gebiet und sammle schon jetzt Tourenvorschläge. Gibts da inzwischen vielleicht auch schon Touren als GPS Track? GPS-tour.info hab ich schon .

Danke für die Tips

Burkhard


----------



## chantre72 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hier (http://www.gps-tracks.com/main.asp) gibt's reichlich Tracks.

Viel Spass am Lago. Will auch wieder hin


----------

